# sebaceous cysts



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

So, the vet said Bastian and Hobbes has sebaceous cyst. Bastian has three on his side, Hobbes has one down by his arm. He didn't seem concerned and said I could just continue popping them and cleansing them when they get infected but if I get tired of that he could have them removed.

Not too concerned to do anything ASAP since they are just cyst. Has anyone else had any experience with cysts. I've heard a TON about abscesses and tumors but not much on sebaceous cysts. Are they common or just not talked a lot about?

Bastian has a funky shaved spot now *snerks*


----------



## MsDoolittle (Sep 6, 2007)

I haven't ever seen one in a rat, but I did work @ a clinic where we had a dog who had them CONSTANTLY along her back. She'd have to have them drained periodically...it was really pretty gross. We sent her home with a peroxide based shampoo; kinda like Clearasil for dogs. I don't know if the shampoo worked, because the owner never used it  We didn't know the cause but suspected it to be hormonal in nature (she was also hypothyroid)

Anyway, I don't think they are necessarily rare. I just think most people don't discuss them.

a


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

My dog had a cyst. The vet decided that providing it wasn't growing or causing discomfort that it would be best to leave it alone... she's had it for... gads... six years now, no problems.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

kakushi has one near her elbow. it doesn't bother her any but she's not going to be winning beauty contests with it. at least it doesn't look as ugly as mine. the one i have on my knee is purple.

there's just not a whole to talk about it though. other then having a ugly lump, for the most part they don't do anything or cause problems.


----------



## sonoma (May 26, 2007)

My horse has something like that...she's had it for years. Doesn't seem to bother her at all.


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

I just havn't heard anyone saying 'OMG A LUMP IT'S GOTTA BE A TUMOR!' then taking them to a vet and it being a cyst ^^;; Usually they take it and it's an abscess.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

I've heard of cysts a couple times, here and there. The ones you seem to hear of most, though, are internal ones, which can burst and cause troubles.


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

I just realized that I put this in the wrong section. Sorry mods, feel free to move to rat health if you need to.

yeah I have heard of cysts, but never the kind that feel like a lump ><;; Of course the vet didn't know what it was until he shaved off part of Bastian (on Bastian) because there were three cysts pretty close together so at first it felt like one large lump but later it was aparent there were at least two hard lumps closer to the surface. There were actually three of them close together on him.

So that being said, do I just treat it like an abscess when they get too big? Compress and squeeze then flush? He said it will ooze a creamy cream cheese like liquid or a more fluidy type liquid. He said it wasn't an infection though, they are definitely cysts and it's different then abscesses as it's just a clogged oil gland (hyperactive on maybe?)

Do you think it might be better to get them removed? I will have to wait but I don't want him to live with something that's going to be uncomforable or might cause more problems down the road. Bastian is 14 months. Hobbes is one year.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Depends, really. If they're growing, then you could get them removed. If they aren't, then they may not bother him.


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

I went ahead and popped them again today  It was disgusting. Just like a bad zit.

And I forgot to tell about Bastian's licking of the vets hand. It's so adorable how he licks like 'This is what you want from me! Have it and LEAVE ME ALONE!'

I still think that the vet should of shaved the spot into a Nike symbol or a heart


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Tell the vet to be artsy next time and try writing out his name with the shaver. :lol:


----------

